# Financial Independence before 35



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 11, 2021)

> Live in the USA
> pick up a trade that's in demand (do your own research)
> get charities and governments to sponsor your education (there are alot of them willing to help, especially trades). Sympathymaxxing works for poorfags
> work part-time and come out with little to no debt
> Start out making $40k+ depending on the field. Some trades make much much more and ofc, it depends on the city you live in.
> live in a place with a low cost of living. If there's an opportunity to move with a lower cost of living but a similar pay, do it. Lol inb4 fags whining abt "but muh family. i wont be able to see them". You can always travel to see people.
> Set a budget and stick to it.
> Save and invest the rest. Diversify your investments. Find side hustles and pick up some personal finance courses. You want to understand how an economy works and how financial markets work to fully take advantage of it. Read a couple books to to pair them with the courses. And if you live in a decent sized city (aside from the tons of ones online), there are usually meetups around personal finance and free classes sponsored by charities/gov programs.
> Repeat this process. When it comes to business and investing, the most important thing you need to know is that equity is king. So if you do plan on starting legitimate side hustles, you may want to think in depth on how you can 1. get it registered and 2. get it automated/outsourced ("Built to Sell: Creating a Business That Can Thrive Without You"). If your business, side hustle or not, cannot run without you, you're limiting your potential to build up equity, which is where majority of wealth comes from.


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 11, 2021)

Also, dont have fucking kids. For the love of god, don't have kids. Don't knock up some woman lmao. You're basically asking to stay poor.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Apr 11, 2021)

*Born in the USA! Why do you want to move to US? Which state? *


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Apr 11, 2021)

Taxes are so high hard to be financially independent

Only hope is to buy land to rent out, but with corona hoax part 2 coming out soon not a wise investment


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 11, 2021)

spiderchad said:


> *Born in the USA! Why do you want to move to US? Which state? *


I live in the midwest, where it's dirt cheap to live. Currently saving and investing 70%+ of my income.


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 11, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Taxes are so high hard to be financially independent
> 
> Only hope is to buy land to rent out, but with corona hoax part 2 coming out soon not a wise investment


I'm personally not a fan of real estate. I prefer equity in businesses.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Apr 11, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I live in the midwest, where it's dirt cheap to live. Currently saving and investing 70%+ of my income.


Where is the best place to live in US?


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Apr 11, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I'm personally not a fan of real estate. I prefer equity in businesses.


Real estate use ti never lose value

But with depopulation it just might


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 11, 2021)

spiderchad said:


> Where is the best place to live in US?


Depends on what your definition of "best" is. The USA is huge, ofc, and everything comes at a cost.


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 11, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Real estate use ti never lose value
> 
> But with depopulation it just might


Ehhh. I mean, yah, if you want something that "doesn't lose value" (which I personally don't agree with), go for it. But I'd say to only invest in real estate if you want some "passive" income (which alot of it will not be passive unless you outsource it to a management company, which eats up alot of your profits). I also don't like the concept of being stuck in some long contract with financers, which is why i'm personally anti-real estate.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Apr 11, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Depends on what your definition of "best" is. The USA is huge, ofc, and everything comes at a cost.


Definitely not LA. Am not from there Scotland Glasgow here. But am guessing Massachusetts would be good but not sure


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 11, 2021)

spiderchad said:


> Definitely not LA. Am not from there Scotland Glasgow here. But am guessing Massachusetts would be good but not sure


I personally don't like giving people suggestions on where to live lol. You have to do your own research. This is because alot of things can vary depending on where you go. Cultures, leisure, religion, politics, job opportunities, weather, geography, cost of living, etc. Cities and states are more well known for certain things than others and if you aren't used to being around certain types of people or cultures, you'll have a bad living experience. The same goes for jobs, politics, and costs of living. Industries may be big in some states/cities but small in others. It literally depending on what the job market/industry is you're aiming for, the type of people you want to be around, and the weather/geography you're willing to take.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 11, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> > Live in the USA
> > pick up a trade that's in demand (do your own research)
> > get charities and governments to sponsor your education (there are alot of them willing to help, especially trades). Sympathymaxxing works for poorfags
> > work part-time and come out with little to no debt
> ...


This is very good advice, except for the part about not having churrin.

Look at all the muslim immigrants who come to USA. They have a loy of kids and still manage to accumulate wealth.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 11, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I personally don't like giving people suggestions on where to live lol. You have to do your own research. This is because alot of things can vary depending on where you go. Cultures, leisure, religion, politics, job opportunities, weather, geography, cost of living, etc. Cities and states are more well known for certain things than others and if you aren't used to being around certain types of people or cultures, you'll have a bad living experience. The same goes for jobs, politics, and costs of living. Industries may be big in some states/cities but small in others. It literally depending on what the job market/industry is you're aiming for, the type of people you want to be around, and the weather/geography you're willing to take.


I agree. Different places aren't gonna pan out for everybody the same.

Personally, I'm looking to build a house out in Northern Louisianna. First though, I want to achieve locational independence through multiple income streams.


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 11, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> This is very good advice, except for the part about not having churrin.
> 
> Look at all the muslim immigrants who come to USA. They have a loy of kids and still manage to accumulate wealth.


Kinda true tbh. I guess it really only works if there's a "team" (you are your spouse building wealth together).


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 11, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Kinda true tbh. I guess it really only works if there's a "team" (you are your spouse building wealth together).


Right now I'm married with a kid on the way and living in China. I plan on coming back to the States shortly. I'm 33 years old.

The number one reason I want to go back to the States is so that my wife can acquire US citizenship. So we'll have to stay there maybe 5-7 years. While we're there we'll be based at my grandmother's house in Tennessee. I'm gonna get into the long haul trucking industry. I'll get it dialed in, but I'm hoping to be able to save and invest at least 90% of what I earn driving. I'll be living in the truck so I won't really have to worry about paying somebody rent. For the first six months my wife will be living with and working for my grandmother. She agreed to pay my wife $400 a week to cook/clean for her as well as help her buy groceries, but she'll probably hike it up a couple hundred dollars once we get there. I know my grandmother very well. After the first 6 months my wife will come on the road with me. She likes that kind of lifestyle. I'll probably drive the truck for at least two years. During that time I'm gonna study up on everything I can about personal finance/investing. After the two or so years I'm gonna see what else I can do. Money and adventure is my main focus. I'd like do maybe catch a few seasons in the Alaska fishing industry. You can make about $4,000 a month with free room and board working in a fishery. My wife can come work with me and the children can stay with my grandmother if we end up doing that. When our children come of age my wife will homeschool them. First and foremost my wife will be a homemaker. Toward the end of our stay in America I'm gonna build my small homestead in Northern Louisaina. Then we're going to Vietnam to start a business. If everything goes well I want to buy some investment properties in Malaysia or Indonesia.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Apr 11, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Right now I'm married with a kid on the way and living in China. I plan on coming back to the States shortly. I'm 33 years old.
> 
> The number one reason I want to go back to the States is so that my wife can acquire US citizenship. So we'll have to stay there maybe 5-7 years. While we're there we'll be based at my grandmother's house in Tennessee. I'm gonna get into the long haul trucking industry. I'll get it dialed in, but I'm hoping to be able to save and invest at least 90% of what I earn driving. I'll be living in the truck so I won't really have to worry about paying somebody rent. For the first six months my wife will be living with and working for my grandmother. She agreed to pay my wife $400 a week to cook/clean for her as well as help her buy groceries, but she'll probably hike it up a couple hundred dollars once we get there. I know my grandmother very well. After the first 6 months my wife will come on the road with me. She likes that kind of lifestyle. I'll probably drive the truck for at least two years. During that time I'm gonna study up on everything I can about personal finance/investing. After the two or so years I'm gonna see what else I can do. Money and adventure is my main focus. I'd like do maybe catch a few seasons in the Alaska fishing industry. You can make about $4,000 a month with free room and board working in a fishery. My wife can come work with me and the children can stay with my grandmother if we end up doing that. When our children come of age my wife will homeschool them. First and foremost my wife will be a homemaker. Toward the end of our stay in America I'm gonna build my small homestead in Northern Louisaina. Then we're going to Vietnam to start a business. If everything goes well I want to buy some investment properties in Malaysia or Indonesia.


So you JBW maxxed jfl. Sounds great though


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 11, 2021)

spiderchad said:


> So you JBW maxxed jfl. Sounds great though


Not really. I've preferred Asians to whites ever since I was in the 3rd grade and fell in love with a little Vietnamese girl who was in the 2nd. I came to China in 2011 because I was sick of all the political correctness. America's just boring to me. I prefer the developing and 3rd world. Less rules. More arbitration, but less rules. It's simply more fun abroad. Women were the last thing on my mind when I decided to become an expat.

I'd been with all kinds of women. Well, every kind but Latino. I've messed around with plenty of white girls both before and after coming to Asia. They've got not too much to offer a guy like myself.


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 11, 2021)

sounds like a plan


----------



## dysgeniccollapse (Apr 15, 2021)

Or just buy crypto and not have to do all that gay work shit


MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Also, dont have fucking kids. For the love of god, don't have kids. Don't knock up some woman lmao. You're basically asking to stay poor.


You're a beta


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 15, 2021)

dysgeniccollapse said:


> Or just buy crypto and not have to do all that gay work shit
> 
> You're a beta


No thanks. I prefer to manage my risks. Like I said, currently saving over 70% of my income. Got 1 main job, 2 side incomes, and side investments working in my favor (equity appreciation). I'm doing pretty well. Don't need some trash coins for quick riches.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Apr 16, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> No thanks. I prefer to manage my risks. Like I said, currently saving over 70% of my income. Got 1 main job, 2 side incomes, and side investments working in my favor (equity appreciation). I'm doing pretty well. Don't need some trash coins for quick riches.


If you're not at least allocating a small part of your portfolio to crypto you're just stupid though


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 16, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> If you're not at least allocating a small part of your portfolio to crypto you're just stupid though


There's nothing to miss out on. It would be like telling a millionaire he's missing out on an MLM. If someone is making good money already (which I am), I can careless about whatever get-rich-quick opportunity you're trying to sell me.


----------



## Hector (Apr 16, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Right now I'm married with a kid on the way and living in China. I plan on coming back to the States shortly. I'm 33 years old.
> 
> The number one reason I want to go back to the States is so that my wife can acquire US citizenship. So we'll have to stay there maybe 5-7 years. While we're there we'll be based at my grandmother's house in Tennessee. I'm gonna get into the long haul trucking industry. I'll get it dialed in, but I'm hoping to be able to save and invest at least 90% of what I earn driving. I'll be living in the truck so I won't really have to worry about paying somebody rent. For the first six months my wife will be living with and working for my grandmother. She agreed to pay my wife $400 a week to cook/clean for her as well as help her buy groceries, but she'll probably hike it up a couple hundred dollars once we get there. I know my grandmother very well. After the first 6 months my wife will come on the road with me. She likes that kind of lifestyle. I'll probably drive the truck for at least two years. During that time I'm gonna study up on everything I can about personal finance/investing. After the two or so years I'm gonna see what else I can do. Money and adventure is my main focus. I'd like do maybe catch a few seasons in the Alaska fishing industry. You can make about $4,000 a month with free room and board working in a fishery. My wife can come work with me and the children can stay with my grandmother if we end up doing that. When our children come of age my wife will homeschool them. First and foremost my wife will be a homemaker. Toward the end of our stay in America I'm gonna build my small homestead in Northern Louisaina. Then we're going to Vietnam to start a business. If everything goes well I want to buy some investment properties in Malaysia or Indonesia.


Lol 4000$ per month? Which are the requeriments and where I can join as a european?

PS: I am also zhongmaxxing, currently learning 中文. But i am starting.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 16, 2021)

Hector said:


> Lol 4000$ per month? Which are the requeriments and where I can join as a european?
> 
> PS: I am also zhongmaxxing, currently learning 中文. But i am starting.


I'm talking about working in Alaska fish processing facilities. No requirements from what I've heard. I don't know about Europeans.

How come you're learning Chinese?


----------



## Hector (Apr 16, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> I'm talking about working in Alaska fish processing facilities. No requirements from what I've heard. I don't know about Europeans.
> 
> How come you're learning Chinese?


I want to learn Chinese and then German, my "dream" is to move to Switzerland. Knowing languages is good for job opportunities. Maybe, as I am studying architecture, I can go to China to design new cool buildings. (You might know better, do they build a lot?) Also as the CHINA GDP per capita increase more people will want better houses, so I will be there haha.

But I am not closed to architecture only, I really like a lot of things, bussiness and entrepenourship (I have friends sharing ideas and all). My goal is to invest in real state and get financial independence and just casually work if I want (I like architecture ).


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 16, 2021)

Hector said:


> I want to learn Chinese and then German, my "dream" is to move to Switzerland. Knowing languages is good for job opportunities. Maybe, as I am studying architecture, I can go to China to design new cool buildings. (You might know better, do they build a lot?) Also as the CHINA GDP per capita increase more people will want better houses, so I will be there haha.
> 
> But I am not closed to architecture only, I really like a lot of things, bussiness and entrepenourship (I have friends sharing ideas and all). My goal is to invest in real state and get financial independence and just casually work if I want (I like architecture ).


Yeah, They build like crazy over here. If you live in any city you're gonna hear construction going on at all hours of the day and night. It's common to get woken up by the sound of a jackhammer or moving cranes at 3 am, or any other hour during the night.


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Apr 16, 2021)

Just sell drugs and don't get caught


----------



## Hector (Apr 16, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Yeah, They build like crazy over here. If you live in any city you're gonna hear construction going on at all hours of the day and night. It's common to get woken up by the sound of a jackhammer or moving cranes at 3 am, or any other hour during the night.


Thats great for my proffession then.

Also if I learn chinese I will know 4, almost 5 languages.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 16, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Also, dont have fucking kids. For the love of god, don't have kids. Don't knock up some woman lmao. You're basically asking to stay poor.


No point in being financially independent if you don't have kids, you will die fucked in the head and alone

shit thread tbh


----------



## .👽. (Apr 16, 2021)

My plan is to save 10k to get a credit, buy a house with it and rent it. Get enough money from it to get another credit and buy another house and repeat 3-5 Times.

In 25 years you will never have to work again. Yea im 50yo in 25 years but better than working till 70


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 16, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> My plan is to save 10k to get a credit, buy a house with it and rent it. Get enough money from it to get another credit and buy another house and repeat 3-5 Times.
> 
> In 25 years you will never worl again. Yea im 50yo in 25 years but better than working till 70


You can always live with your parents until some age and just don't spend much, I plan on living with them until 25
and save up at least $200,000, I will just buy a basic car, a very good gaming PC and make my room good, which shouldn't cost more then $15,000, if I decide not to go to uni ofc


----------



## .👽. (Apr 16, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> You can always live with your parents until some age and just don't spend much, I plan on living with them until 25
> and save up at least $200,000, I will just buy a basic car, a very good gaming PC and make my room good, which shouldn't cost more then $15,000, if I decide not to go to uni ofc


How do you want to save 200k? Thats unrealistic, at least for me


----------



## Gazzamogga (Apr 16, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> My plan is to save 10k to get a credit, buy a house with it and rent it. Get enough money from it to get another credit and buy another house and repeat 3-5 Times.
> 
> In 25 years you will never have to work again. Yea im 50yo in 25 years but better than working till 70


Where do you live that you can buy a house with 10K down payment lol


----------



## .👽. (Apr 16, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> Where do you live that you can buy a house with 10K down payment lol


Phantasyland tbh, idk if this is possible


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 16, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> How do you want to save 200k? Thats unrealistic, at least for me


average salary is $40,000 in my country, if you barely spend anything you can get even more easily


----------



## .👽. (Apr 16, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> average salary is $40,000 in my country, if you barely spend anything you can get even more easily


Yea but thats without taxes.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 16, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Yea but thats without taxes.


income tax is usually not that high, VAT and all of the other added tax which are added with purchases are the ones that really rape you


----------



## Lihito (Apr 16, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Right now I'm married with a kid on the way and living in China. I plan on coming back to the States shortly. I'm 33 years old.
> 
> The number one reason I want to go back to the States is so that my wife can acquire US citizenship. So we'll have to stay there maybe 5-7 years. While we're there we'll be based at my grandmother's house in Tennessee. I'm gonna get into the long haul trucking industry. I'll get it dialed in, but I'm hoping to be able to save and invest at least 90% of what I earn driving. I'll be living in the truck so I won't really have to worry about paying somebody rent. For the first six months my wife will be living with and working for my grandmother. She agreed to pay my wife $400 a week to cook/clean for her as well as help her buy groceries, but she'll probably hike it up a couple hundred dollars once we get there. I know my grandmother very well. After the first 6 months my wife will come on the road with me. She likes that kind of lifestyle. I'll probably drive the truck for at least two years. During that time I'm gonna study up on everything I can about personal finance/investing. After the two or so years I'm gonna see what else I can do. Money and adventure is my main focus. I'd like do maybe catch a few seasons in the Alaska fishing industry. You can make about $4,000 a month with free room and board working in a fishery. My wife can come work with me and the children can stay with my grandmother if we end up doing that. When our children come of age my wife will homeschool them. First and foremost my wife will be a homemaker. Toward the end of our stay in America I'm gonna build my small homestead in Northern Louisaina. Then we're going to Vietnam to start a business. If everything goes well I want to buy some investment properties in Malaysia or Indonesia.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 16, 2021)

I needa apply to some jobs soon I have to get a job after summer school


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 16, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> My plan is to save 10k to get a credit, buy a house with it and rent it. Get enough money from it to get another credit and buy another house and repeat 3-5 Times.
> 
> In 25 years you will never have to work again. Yea im 50yo in 25 years but better than working till 70


Do whatever works for you. But us americans have it pretty easy when it comes to building wealth, I must admit.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 16, 2021)

Lihito said:


> View attachment 1093594
> View attachment 1093595


*yawn*


----------



## Lihito (Apr 16, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> *yawn*


Cmon man we can all enjoy some humor.


----------



## Hector (Apr 18, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I personally don't like giving people suggestions on where to live lol. You have to do your own research. This is because alot of things can vary depending on where you go. Cultures, leisure, religion, politics, job opportunities, weather, geography, cost of living, etc. Cities and states are more well known for certain things than others and if you aren't used to being around certain types of people or cultures, you'll have a bad living experience. The same goes for jobs, politics, and costs of living. Industries may be big in some states/cities but small in others. It literally depending on what the job market/industry is you're aiming for, the type of people you want to be around, and the weather/geography you're willing to take.


There are good job opportunities where you live? I need to moneymaxx a bit, I was thinking into traveling for work. (I live in Europe)


----------



## quakociaptockh (Apr 18, 2021)

Buy doge.


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 18, 2021)

Hector said:


> There are good job opportunities where you live? I need to moneymaxx a bit, I was thinking into traveling for work. (I live in Europe)


unless you live in middle-of-no-where-town, america, there are decent job opportunities everywhere. The only difference is that industries will vary. Like if you look at tech hubs like san fransico & salt lake city and compare them to industrial/manufacturing hubs like Houston & chicago, both are good places if those are the industries you're going for. Although, most cities have a mix between white collar jobs and blue collar. And there's alot of smaller, upcoming cities where the job market is growing faster than the national average. Alot of post-college students or young adults can take advantage of that to snag up these jobs.


----------



## Hector (Apr 18, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> unless you live in middle-of-no-where-town, america, there are decent job opportunities everywhere. The only difference is that industries will vary. Like if you look at tech hubs like san fransico & salt lake city and compare them to industrial/manufacturing hubs like Houston & chicago, both are good places if those are the industries you're going for. Although, most cities have a mix between white collar jobs and blue collar. And there's alot of smaller, upcoming cities where the job market is growing faster than the national average. Alot of post-college students or young adults can take advantage of that to snag up these jobs.


And for low qualifications jobs? Working few months to save and return to my country.


----------



## R@m@ (Apr 18, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> n't have kids. Don't knock up some woman lmao. You're basically asking to stay poor.


use condom, or dont tell your real name and fuck a random thot, dissapear after, in case she gets pregnant she doesnt know who the father is


----------



## .👽. (Apr 18, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> No thanks. I prefer to manage my risks. Like I said, currently saving over 70% of my income. Got 1 main job, 2 side incomes, and side investments working in my favor (equity appreciation). I'm doing pretty well. Don't need some trash coins for quick riches.


Whats your side hustle/investement. How did you learn this?


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 19, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Whats your side hustle/investement. How did you learn this?


Ill break it down more in depth:
1.) My main income.
2.) Side income 1 - Freelancing from skills I acquired over the years. There are tons of freelancing sites out there and if you have anything you're good at, you can take advantage of it. You can also sell your services to friends, family, friends of family, acquaintances, etc. Word of mouth is pretty good too, depending on what you do.
3.) Side income 2 - general labor work. If you know people who can use a hand on stuff, you can help them out, which is what I do. I know people with moving companies, lawn mowing companies, and private contractors that I help from time to time. But my first side income mogs this one. I have alot of skills that I can utilize to sell to someone.
4.) Investments - I went over this in my OP. Everything I put in my post is what I personally used to get to where I am today. Took some personal finance classes/courses and read a ton of books on personal finance, business, and economics over the years. So I started to invest pretty early on. I invest in stocks and businesses. I have equity in some startups that I started with other people. If you're into business, like me, you need to know what your skills/value is from the get-go so you know what you're bringing to the table. Whether it's money, technical skills, knowledge/experience, connections, etc. As far as investing itself goes, i'd never give anyone investing advice. This is why I tell people to take a personal finance course (and read alot on it). Personal finance is personal for a reason. We all have different goals, different amount of risks tolerances, different life circumstances, etc.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 28, 2021)

Upside: can relax and chill at older age (past 35).

Biggest downsides.

1. Denying oneself youthfull funs. 
The type of funs one can hgave @24. One can't have often @40. Especially not, if one turns into a ugly oldcell, which may happen to plenty

2. Being set for life at 40 orso. Might be killer for motivation. For some motivation, is the way to get through life with less pain.


----------



## .👽. (Apr 28, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Upside: can relax and chill at older age (past 35).
> 
> Biggest downsides.
> 
> ...


What fun at 24


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 28, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> What fun at 24


for example, syuff one likely can't do to the same extend @ 40 years old. So it's doing it young or porbably never:
*Being a surfer guy for the whole summer.
*backpacking 9 months in Asia or where ever.
*chilling with teenagers and other 20 something year olds whom have alot of free time.
*partying
*achieving something in certain type of sports.
*trying creative stuff where failure is not an issue much but one just wants to try it out because one would regret if did not give it a go. because when young, you have nothing, and thus you have nothing to l;ose. Which is in some sense an advanatge.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 28, 2021)

Financial independence before 25¨**


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 28, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Upside: can relax and chill at older age (past 35).
> 
> Biggest downsides.
> 
> ...


You can still save money and have fun lol. I live in the midwest, which is dirt cheap to live. So even if i'm only spending like $2k/month, it goes very far where I live. I still buy and do shit while still being able to save a shit ton of money.


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 28, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Financial independence before 25¨**


Unless you are lucky enough to strike it rich in some investment, goodluck with that lol. Most people don't even begin to take investing seriously until mid to late 20s.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 28, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> You can still save money and have fun lol. I live in the midwest, which is dirt cheap to live. So even if i'm only spending like $2k/month, it goes very far where I live. I still buy and do shit while still being able to save a shit ton of money.


Can one do this. When wanting to earn plenty money at youth, to retire early?
There are limitatiuons, costs, to being strict on saving alot for early retirement.

*Being a surfer guy for the whole summer.
*backpacking 9 months in Asia or where ever.
*achieving something in certain type of sports.
*trying creative stuff, taking up plmety time, where no/low income and failure might happen.


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 28, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Can one do this. When wanting to earn plenty money at youth, to retire early?
> There are limitatiuons, costs, to being strict on saving alot for early retirement.
> 
> *Being a surfer guy for the whole summer.
> ...


You're assuming everyone want those things to begin with. Personally, I enjoy leisure but I couldn't do leisure 24/7. I still want to do some work and feel like i'm contributing to society. Right now, I have enough money where I can literally choose to not work for the next 6-7 years lol. yet I still choose to work.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 28, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> You're assuming everyone want those things to begin with. Personally, I enjoy leisure but I couldn't do leisure 24/7. I still want to do some work and feel like i'm contributing to society. Right now, I have enough money where I can literally choose to not work for the next 6-7 years lol. yet I still choose to work.


Obviously. My reply was not to asses your personal situation. Or about you

But added information. For dudes to which these down points to concern may apply. Because they maybe do long, for spending that 1 yer backpacking in India "to find themselves", or to social maxx because they are giga extraverts, or do want to get to the wrold championship of Synchronised swimming, etc....

Every choice, has costs.
And it's good to mention them.
So people can personally asses, what type of person they are and what fits them best then of these options.


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 28, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Obviously. My reply was not to asses your personal situation. Or about you
> 
> But added information. For dudes to which these down points to concern may apply. Because they maybe do long, for spending that 1 yer backpacking in India "to find themselves", or to social maxx because they are giga extraverts, or do want to get to the wrold championship of Synchronised swimming, etc....
> 
> ...


I agree with you and am, ironically, a not-so-late late boomer. I took nearly 2 years off after highschool to do what I want and explore what I wanted to do. However, I was able to catch up pretty quickly and even surpass people by picking a good trade and heavily investing. I think it's good to take off time to explore yourself.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 28, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I agree with you and am, ironically, a not-so-late late boomer. I took nearly 2 years off after highschool to do what I want and explore what I wanted to do. However, I was able to catch up pretty quickly and even surpass people by picking a good trade and heavily investing. I think it's good to take off time to explore yourself.


cool.
sounds all good.

don't take what I said, as cristicim for your choices.
in contrairy, your choices sound good.

just sharing other options. because not everybody needs to or can life copy-paste life of someone.


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (Apr 28, 2021)

tbh if you manage to get a really good trade $80k+ you can have kids but you also need a good spouse who will work with you not divorce you and steal ur cash.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 28, 2021)

somehow. really early retirement doesn't look appealing to me. in this exmaple way,


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 28, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> somehow. really early retirement doesn't look appealing to me. in this exmaple way,



Financial independence and early retirement are two entirely different things


----------



## dysgeniccollapse (May 1, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> There's nothing to miss out on. It would be like telling a millionaire he's missing out on an MLM. If someone is making good money already (which I am), I can careless about whatever get-rich-quick opportunity you're trying to sell me.


Was gonna tell you you're so low IQ it hurts but from your name it appears you're black so that goes without saying. Telling an above average person they shouldn't invest in crypto is like telling them to work at McDonald's when they've been offered a 100k salary because they're less likely to get fired. You're basically crippling zoomers financially.


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (May 1, 2021)

dysgeniccollapse said:


> Was gonna tell you you're so low IQ it hurts but from your name it appears you're black so that goes without saying. Telling an above average person they shouldn't invest in crypto is like telling them to work at McDonald's when they've been offered a 100k salary because they're less likely to get fired. You're basically crippling zoomers financially.


Oh no. You sure hurt me. I'm gonna go cry my eyes out


----------



## derryjan can (May 2, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> > get charities and governments to sponsor your education (there are alot of them willing to help, especially trades). Sympathymaxxing works for poorfags


This only works for niggers and women not for actual people who aren't just kept around as Jewish pets


----------



## xefo (May 2, 2021)

financial independence before 20


----------

